# Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?



## Sternenstaub (19. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend Allerseits,

hätte da mal eine Frage wo im Teich habt ihr eure Pumpe stehen und warum?
Diese Frage beschäftigt mich seit ich gelesen habe, dass man sie nicht nach unten stellt.
Für eure Antworten vorab schon mal vielen Dank

LG Angelika


----------



## Doc (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Nicht nach unten? Jetzt bin auch ich gespannt^^


----------



## ONYX (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Normalerweiße an die tiefste Stelle im Teich 

und normalerweiße nicht genau unter den Auslauf des Filters... wie bei mir :nase


----------



## Joerg (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Angelika,
bei mir steht sie am Ende des Filters und pumpt das Wasser von dort in den Teich.
Weil dort der Wasserstand niedriger ist, fließt vom Teich Wasser nach.
Der Einlauf ist dann möglichst weit unten im Teich, da sich dort der Schmutz sammelt.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## scholzi (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hallo Leute
einige meinen, dass die Pumpe Wasserschichten durcheinander bringt und auch Temperaturunterschiede von Grund und Oberfläche!
Also wenn man nicht gerade einen See sein Eigen nennt, gehört die Pumpe an die tiefste Stelle!
In einem normalen Gartenteich ist das Wasser, oben wie unten, links wie recht, eine Suppe...


----------



## gartenmatz (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hallo.

der Standort der Pumpe ist so eine Sache.

Er hängt sehr von der Teichgrösse und auch von der Tiefe ab.

Ein kleiner Teich mit wenig Wasser z.B. heitzt sich im Sommer extrem stark auf wenn die Pumpe an der tiefsten Stelle steht.
Die Umwälzung zerstört die Temperaturabhängige Schichtung des Teichwassers und reduziert den Sauerstoffgehalt.
Je kälter das wasser, desto mehr Sauerstoff kann sich darin lösen.
Optimal erscheint es mir nach vielen versuchen zu sein, mehrere Möglichkeiten zu haben um anzusaugen.
Mal oben....mal unten....je nach Temperatur und Jahreszeit.
Wer mit einem kleinen und flachen Teich bis ca 5000l einen langen ( über 3-5m ) Bachlauf speist und die Pumpe an der tiefsten Stelle liegen hat, der betreibt einen Durchlauferhitzer.
Selbst wenn der Teich eine Beschattung hat....er wird viel zu warm.
An heissen Tagen im Sommer wälze ich nur Oberflächenwasser um.

besser ist das....


Matz


----------



## Sternenstaub (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hallo Matz,
genau das war meine Überlegung. An meinem Teich betreibe ich mit der Pumpe einen Wasserfall und der hat ab 14 Uhr für den Rest des Tages Sonnenschein ab da hätte ich mit dem Wasserfall womöglich eine Teichheizung für den gesammten Teich wenn die Pumpe am tiefsten Punkt steht.Wenn ich nun die Pumpe 60 cm höher stelle ist das dann besser? oder ist das gerade mal egal?

Angelika


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hallo Angelika,
jetzt hast Du schon mehrere Antworten bekommen, die sich auch noch ein wenig widersprechen... .
Die Antwort auf Deine Frage ist sowas wie "42". Es fehlt einfach hier die Frage: was soll die Pumpe eigentlich machen, worauf legst Du noch Wert, und wie ist Dein Teichprofil?
Die Pumpe gehört an die tiefste Stelle, wenn die Umwälzung hoch sein soll, die Pumpe "Schlammbildung" verhindern/reduzieren soll, die Pumpe und der Filter das verarbeiten kann, und Dein Teich auch entsprechend gebaut ist.
Also gib' uns ein paar Bilder, und sag' uns, was Du willst (z. B. klares Wasser bis zum Grund).
ich will jetzt gar nicht erst anfangen mit der Thematik, dass sich eine Pumpe hinter dem Filter wohler fühlt (Stichworte Schwerkraft oder Halbschwerkraft).


----------



## Sternenstaub (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hey Rolf,
Also Bilder von meinem Teich gibt es schon aber ich stell sie gerne nochmals ein. Was will ich natürlich klares sauberes Wasser und der Mulm sollte natürlich auch raus. Also ja das wären so in etwa meine Ansprüche.

LG Angelika


----------



## gartenmatz (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hallo...


Sind da Fische drin ?
weiterer erster Eindruck.......viel zu wenig Pflanzen
na ok    10.05    sind jetzt mehr ?
Matz


----------



## gartenmatz (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Angelika,
> jetzt hast Du schon mehrere Antworten bekommen, die sich auch noch ein wenig widersprechen... .
> Die Antwort auf Deine Frage ist sowas wie "42". Es fehlt einfach hier die Frage: was soll die Pumpe eigentlich machen, worauf legst Du noch Wert, und wie ist Dein Teichprofil?
> Die Pumpe gehört an die tiefste Stelle, wenn die Umwälzung hoch sein soll, die Pumpe "Schlammbildung" verhindern/reduzieren soll, die Pumpe und der Filter das verarbeiten kann, und Dein Teich auch entsprechend gebaut ist.
> ...




Hallo Anhalter...


Auf die Frage nach dem Universum, dem was ne Pumpe machen soll und dem ganzen Rest geb ich dir fast Recht.

Was soll eine Pumpe tun für teures geld..........pumpen......in unserem speziellen Fall Teichwasser.....und seine Inkredenzien

Ob eine Pumpe etwas beiträgt zu klarem Wasser im Teich hängt auch sehr davon ab was oder wer in dem Teich so wohnt.
wenn sich da der Flohkrebs mit seinen Kumpanen breitmacht gibts nicht viel zu Pumpen.
es sein denn ein nettes Wasserspiel soll für Erbauung sorgen.
ansonsten brauchts da kaum ne Pumpe.

Sollte aber......wie so oft.....der als Zwerggoldfisch gekaufte, mittlerweile 50cm lange Mörderkoi,
der jeden Tag 3 Haufen macht wie ein Schäferhund im Teich rumlümmeln....dann.......ja dann wirds eng.
dann hilft nur noch eine Fäkalienhebeanlage, die das Ganze in einen Suppenfilter baggert.

Oder was auch hilft.....
1......nicht mehr füttern.......
2......pro 500l Teichwasser 1kg Speisesalz und 3 Stangen __ Lauch........und einen Tauchsieder...
3......Koi ins Tierheim
4......usw....


Natur ist wenns auch ohne Herrchen funtzt.

Matz


----------



## Sternenstaub (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hey Matz,
Fische ja 2Koi ca 15cm 2Shubunki ca 10cm 1 Sonnenbarsch und ca 8 Goldorfen ca 5-10cm
der Teich wurde im Februar- März neu angelegt und Pflanzen sind so ca 50 St.drin und der Wasserfall ist gleichzeitig Filter

LG Angelika


----------



## gartenmatz (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hallo


ist das ein Eigenbau?


Matz


----------



## Sternenstaub (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

was der Filter oder der Teich?

Angelika


----------



## Joerg (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Angelika,
ein Wasserfall ist kein Filter.
Da der Teich neu angelegt ist, scheint das Wasser noch recht klar und es gibt wegen dem Volumen noch wenig Probleme. Das wird sich sicher nächstes Jahr ändern. 

Dann wirst du dir Gedanken um einen Filter machen müssen, der die Ausscheidungen der Fische ordentlich biologisch abbauen kann.

Wo die Pumpe aktuell steht ist eigentlich völlig egal, da sich nur im Winter in so einem kleinen Gewässer Temperaturschichtungen ergeben.

Durch den Wasserfall ergeben sich möglicherweise tageszeitabhängig sehr starke Temperaturschwankungen. Diese sollten nicht zu groß werden.


----------



## gartenmatz (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*



Sternenstaub schrieb:


> Hey Matz,
> Fische ja 2Koi ca 15cm 2Shubunki ca 10cm 1 Sonnenbarsch und ca 8 Goldorfen ca 5-10cm
> der Teich wurde im Februar- März neu angelegt und Pflanzen sind so ca 50 St.drin und der Wasserfall ist gleichzeitig Filter
> 
> LG Angelika



wenn der Wasserfall gleichzeitig Filter ist, dann ist das semi-optimal....

denn......

der Wasserfall klaut dir das Futter (co2) für deine Unterwasserpflanzen, die du  wahrscheinlich eh nicht hast aber unbedingt brauchst, denn Sauerstoff für deine Fische willst du ja nicht aus China importieren...

Fische machen o2 zu co2
UNTERWASSERpflanzen machen co2 zu o2 ( Photosynthese ) jedenfalls tagsüber....

Optimal ist eine Filterwirkung, die denn Teich so wenig wie möglich verwirbelt.
Ein Filter braucht Zeit.....eine Filterkapazität wird nicht erhöht durch Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit.

Filterkapazität erhöht sich durch Oberfläche..........
Ein guter filter der langsam läuft ist mehr wert als ein grober Schwamm der dir einen Strudel in den Teich zieht.

Das Problem ist.......wenn du Ruhe brauchst im Teich...=Bachlauf aus...........dann..........ist dein Filter auch aus....  was schlecht ist......wenn Fische gefüttert werden.

Ich geh jetzt inne Heia.......morgen wieder...machts gut..



Matz


----------



## Sternenstaub (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

hey Jörg 
auch wenn du mir nicht glaubst aber der Wasserbehälter oben am Anfang des Falls ist Filter und da ist eine grobe grüne Matte zwei etwas feinere blaue Schwämme und zwei Fliesmatten drin und im Moment mache ich die jeden Tag sauber um die Algen los zuwerden. mein Teich hat eine Größe von 4,5X5,2 m und ist 1,2 m tief
und die Fische werden nicht gefüttert


LG Angelika


----------



## gartenmatz (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Eben....
"BIOFILTER"  nach dem Motto ..." wird schon werden"

Die Natur macht das....
Die Natur macht das...ohne Zweifel.........aber das Ergebnis kann von deinen Erwartungen maximal abweichen.......
und ... Ahnung kommt von Ahnen.

Ich willl hier nicht frech werden.....aber.... das ist ein TEICHFORUM...... Aquarianer ist zwei Blocks weiter.......oder?......habsch recht ?

Hallo Angelika....
Mein Post hängt nur an deinem Post
ist nix persönliches...ok?


Matz


----------



## Joerg (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hey Angelika,
das hatte ich ja nicht gewusst. 
Damit sich in den Matten langsam eine Biologie aufbauen kann, solltest du davor eine Grobabscheidung vornehmen. Auch wenn es blöd klingt, ein Damenstrumpf im Zulauf, kann die Algen gut ausfiltern und die Matten bleiben sauber. Dann braucht man nur noch den Strumpf reinigen oder entsorgen.

Der schöne Wasserfall ist gut geeignet um Sauerstoff in den Teich zu bringen. Durch seine große Oberfläche kann er das Wasser ordentlich auskühlen. Mehr als 2-3° sollten es über den Tag nicht sein.

Die Fische werden bald nach Futter betteln und es wird dir dann schwer fallen ihnen nichts zu geben. 

Aktuell sind ja wenig Fische da und es sollte ausreichen. Im Frühjahr steht sicher Nachwuchs an und die kleinen werden auch Hunger haben.
Solange der Wasserfall dann immer 24 Stunden läuft, ist die Filterwirkung möglicherweise noch in Ordnung. Besser wäre es möglicherweise einen Filter immer laufen zu lassen und den Wasserfall mit einer extra Pumpe zu versorgen.


----------



## Sternenstaub (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hey Jörg,
der Plan sieht vor in absehbarer Zeit einen WilTec Bio teichfilter mit 60000 l zukaufen und der Fischbestand soll so bleiben wie er ist Jungfische hab ich schon drin und keine Ahnung wo die herkommen.

LG Angelika


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*



gartenmatz schrieb:


> ....Ahnung kommt von Ahnen.
> ...Ich willl hier nicht frech werden.....aber.... das ist ein TEICHFORUM...... Aquarianer ist zwei Blocks weiter.......oder?......habsch recht ?
> 
> Hallo Angelika....
> ...


[OT]Hallo Matz,
Ich sehe es ein, wenn man jemanden mit <1000 Liter bei Fischhaltung in ein AQ Forum schicken will, wenn derjenige uneinsichtig ist...
Ich sehe ein, dass man Teichbesitzer mit 1000-5000 Liter mitunter auf ihren überhöhten Fischbestand aufmerksam macht...

Was ich aber nicht einsehe ist das man so flache Bemerkungen (oder weiter oben Besserwissererkenntnisse) rausfeuert und kaum zum Thema beiträgt.
Angelika ist keine Schülerin, die man maßregeln tut, sondern, wie viele anderen hier auch, eine Teichbesitzerin, die um Rat fragt.

Wenn Du ihr mit guten Ratschlägen helfen kannst... dann mach das...aber bitte etwas konstruktiver.

Vielleicht hast Du mit Deinem Teich ( eine Vorstellung hier würde sicher viele interessieren, da Du ja nicht nur eine "Pfütze" Dein eigen nennst  ) ja ettliches an Erfahrungen gesammelt, die hier auch Besitzern mit kleineren Platzverhältnissen trotzdem hilfreich sind.
[/OT]


----------



## Sveni (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hallo Angelika,

um eine Biofilterabteilung wirst du leider nicht kommen.

Aber keine Panik, das ist relativ leicht zu bewerkstelligen!
Bei der Teichgröße kann die Pumpe an die tiefste Stelle. 
Sie wird dort am effektivsten den Fischkod und den Mulm rausholen.
Diesen filterst du mit deinen Matten und ´nem Damenstrumpf mechanisch raus, leitest das Wasser von dort in die Bioabteilung und dann gehts über den Bachlauf zurück in den Teich. 

Habt ihr denn den Bachlauf / Wasserfall dicht bekommen?


Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Tinky (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hallo!
Mische mich mal kurz ein in die Runde zur Frage des Pumpenstandortes.

Ich habe die Pumpe auch im Einsatz, um die Trübung im Wasser zu reduzieren.
Den besten Effekt erziele ich dabei, wenn die Pumpe ca. in 60-80 cm Tiefe liegt und nicht an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich. Der Grund dafür hat eine andere Problematik zur Folge, die ich in einem anderen Topic schon ansprach (Soll man den Schlamm an der tiefen Stelle rausholen?). 
Wenn ich meine Pumpe an die tiefste Stelle platziere, darf ich quasi alle 2 Stunden das Ding säubern, da das Filtergehäuse der Pumpe komplett verschlammt- und zugesaugt ist.

Kann natürlich auch am "falschen" Filter+Pumpe liegen


----------



## gartenmatz (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> [OT]Hallo Matz,
> Ich sehe es ein, wenn man jemanden mit <1000 Liter bei Fischhaltung in ein AQ Forum schicken will, wenn derjenige uneinsichtig ist...
> Ich sehe ein, dass man Teichbesitzer mit 1000-5000 Liter mitunter auf ihren überhöhten Fischbestand aufmerksam macht...
> 
> ...



Hallo Andreas.....

also für einen Zermalmer bist du ja überraschend diplomatisch...
und hast ja recht was meine lose Schnauze angeht, aber manchmal hab ich halt nen Clown gefrühstückt.
Ich werd mich bessern.......:sorry....


Matz


----------



## Sternenstaub (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Guten Abend liebe Forianer,
soviel zu Respekt und Achtung vor den Mitforianern.
@ Matz
Hast du dein Teichwissen mit der Muttermilch reingezogen oder mußtest du auch mal irgendwann anfangen ich meine das mit dem lernen? Mit ca 23m2 ist mein Teich schwerlich als Aq zu bezeichnen oder wo fängt bei dir ein Teich an?

LG Angelika


----------



## scholzi (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hi Leute...!
Ich hoffe jetzt kann es normal weiter gehen... und alle haben sich wieder lieb 



> Soll man den Schlamm an der tiefen Stelle rausholen?


ja klar, raus damit!


> Wenn ich meine Pumpe an die tiefste Stelle platziere, darf ich quasi alle 2 Stunden das Ding säubern


dann solltest du mal Schlamm saugen
Wenn der Boden einmal sauber ist, sollte die Pumpe/Filter den Teichboden relativ "sauber" halten!


----------



## gartenmatz (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*



Sternenstaub schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe Forianer,
> soviel zu Respekt und Achtung vor den Mitforianern.
> @ Matz
> Hast du dein Teichwissen mit der Muttermilch reingezogen oder mußtest du auch mal irgendwann anfangen ich meine das mit dem lernen? Mit ca 23m2 ist mein Teich schwerlich als Aq zu bezeichnen oder wo fängt bei dir ein Teich an?
> ...



Hallo Angelika....

ich gebs ja zu...ich hab ein wenig klug geschissen...

......aber.......

meine Kritik hatte gar nix mit der Teichgrösse zu tun, sondern eher damit , dass manche ihre Teiche eben behandeln wie ein Aquarium....nur eben ein Gartenaquarium.
Tausend Pülverchen, Wässerchen, Pümpchen und sonstiges Beiwerk, das nebenbei einen grossen Haufen Kohle kosten kann, nur um einen Karpfenfisch, der sich am liebsten irgendwo einbuddeln würde über weissen Splitt in kristall klarem wasser schwimmen zu sehen.

Sowas ist eben kein Teich....sondern ein Aquarium....das hat mit Natur wenig zu tun.

Ein Teich sollte schon eine minnimale Naturnähe aufweisen, die auch darin besteht dass eine anfliegende Libelle nicht vom erst besten Kung-Fu-Koi die Landeklappen amputiert bekommt.


DAS hab ich gemeint mit AQ
Also nicht böse sein....gelle ?    

Matz


----------



## cpt.nemo (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hallo,
Ich habe meine Pumpe aus anderen Gründen ca.30 cm über dem Boden stehen.
Sollte (was ich natürlich nicht hoffen will) etwas unvorgesehenes passieren und das Wasser aus dem Filter nicht mehr in den Teich laufen, hätten meine Fische immer noch 30 cm Wasserstand und würden nicht auf dem Trockenen sitzen. Das ist so eine Horrorvorstellung von mir.


----------



## pyro (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Die Frage nach dem Pumpenstandort bewegte mich auch schon vor einigen Tagen einmal... bis jetzt habe ich die Pumpe in einer Tiefe von ca. 60cm - damals ergaben sich aber auch die meisten Stimmen dafür die Pumpe an die tiefste Stelle im Teich zu setzen. Um insbesondere im Winter die Wasserschichten nicht durcheinander zu bringen bleibt die Pumpe im Winter aus.


Aber Angelika, erlaube mir bitte noch eine Kritik... wenn ich Deine Fotos ansehe dann sieht das aus als würde die Donau nicht im Schwarzen Meer münden sondern in einen Badesee. Dein Teich ist wie du schreibst 4,5x5,2m gross - die Mündung Deines Bachlaufs ist schätzungsweise knapp 2m breit.

In meinen Augen passen da die Größenverhältnisse gar nicht und um diesen Bachlauf nicht nur mit Wasser zu benetzen sondern richtig zu speisen kannst gleich mal bei der Feuerwehr nach einer Pumpe anfragen.

Alles unter 5 000 Liter je Stunde wird ein Rinnsaal mit grosser Erwärmung und Verdunstung. Ob es bei entsprechender Bachspeisung gut ist den Teichinhalt je Stunde 2-3 mal umzuwälzen weis ich nicht...

Fakt ist das ICH da nochmal gehörig Hand anlegen würde um das zu ändern.


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hallo allerseits,
zuallererst möchte ich mal Abbitte tun, als der eigentliche Provokateur... .
Dennoch habe ich den Eindruck, dass wir Angelika nicht so richtig geholfen haben... .
Mit ihrer Idee, den Bachlauf nicht rund um die Uhr laufen zu lassen, gehen wohl alle mit. Die Wassermenge ist sehr subjektiv, und die passende Pumpe wollen wir auch mal hier ausklammern... .
Da bleibt also das Schlammproblem. Das kann man manuell per Schlammsauger, oder "nur" mit Technik angehen.. . Im letzteren Fall bedarf es halt schon einiges an Pumpenleistung und Filterung, wie von einigen geschrieben. Den Schlamm kann man halt auch manuell aus dem Teich holen. In diesem Fall spart man an Pumpen- (bzw. Filter-) leistung, und sollte die Pumpe nicht an die tiefste Stelle im Teich platzieren. So eine Klarstellung habe ich vermisst... .
Damit ist die eigentliche Empfehlung für Dich, Angelika, ein dauerhaft durchströmter Filter, und eine zeitweise betriebene Bachlaufpumpe. Das läuft wohl auf zwei Pumpen hinaus. 
Die Pumpen können im Teich stehen, oder auch hinter dem Filter oder Vorfilterung hängen. Letzteres ist Frage Deiner Bastelfreude, und ist wartungsärmer, stromsparend und schonender zu kleinen Teiclebewesen. Für klares Waser wirst Du dennoch in beiden Fällen ein wenig experimentieren müssen, oder das System großzügig dimensionieren... .


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*



gartenmatz schrieb:


> also für einen Zermalmer bist du ja überraschend diplomatisch...


Klappern gehört zum Handwerk... in dem Fall der Nick 


> und hast ja recht was meine lose Schnauze angeht, aber manchmal hab ich halt nen Clown gefrühstückt.Ich werd mich bessern.......:sorry....


Hallo Matze,
Man sollte halt überlegen wann, wie und wo man seine 'Clowns' plaziert und wie man sie rüberbringt. 


scholzi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt kann es normal weiter gehen... und alle haben sich wieder lieb


Ja Papa! *duckundrenn* 


cpt.nemo schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Pumpe aus anderen Gründen ca.30 cm über dem Boden stehen.
> Sollte (was ich natürlich nicht hoffen will) etwas unvorgesehenes passieren und das Wasser aus dem Filter nicht mehr in den Teich laufen, hätten meine Fische immer noch 30 cm Wasserstand und würden nicht auf dem Trockenen sitzen.


Hallo Brigitte,
das ist natürlich auch ein entscheidendes Argument bzw. sollte man bedenken...
"Saugt es mir im Fehlerfall den Teich leer, ohne das ich anwesend bin?" (gibt es da evt. schon themen dazu? hab grad nicht gesucht)
Ich habe noch nicht meine neue Technik "am Start", aber Konstruktionsbingt ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Rohre so verlegt sind, dass das Wasser trotz BA nicht auf Grund laufen kann (ausgenommen, wenn die Verrohrung in dem Bereich defekt gehen würde natürlich)

Auch wenn es nicht ganz in den Thread passt, eine Idee zum unbeabsichtigten Leerpumpen...  evt. kann man einer recht zuverlässigen Stelle einen Schwimmerschalter installieren (ggf. länger verkabeln)... das der dann die Katastrophe verhindert.

So...aber nu will ich Angelikas Thema gar nicht weiter unterbrechen.
Hoffe Du verzeihst mir die Abweichung.


----------



## Goldi2009 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hallo,

auch ich habe die Pumpe, aus den gleichen Gründen wie Brigitte, auf 30/40 cm. Und mir ist es tatsächlich schon passiert, dass ein Rohr am Filter abgegangen ist und das ganze Wasser in den Garten lief. shock:shock Ich war zum Glück zuhause, bekam es mit. Da waren schon gut 40 cm leer gepumpt....Aus dem Grund habe ich den Filter nun so nahe am Teich, dass bei Wiederholung alles in den Teich läuft. Über einen Pegelschalter sollte ich mal nachdenken. 

Ich denke, die Größe eines Teiches ist auch entscheidend. Bei so einem kleinen Teich wie der meine, komme ich jederzeit überall bis zum Boden, kann ihn gut reinigen. Von daher ist es für Kleinteiche nicht so wichtig, den Mulm etc von der Pumpe entfernt zu bekommen.  Natürlich ist auch der Besatz entscheidend. Je mehr Fische, umso wichtiger eine gute Filterung.


----------



## wp-3d (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*



gartenmatz schrieb:


> einen Karpfenfisch, der sich am liebsten irgendwo einbuddeln würde über weissen Splitt in kristall klarem wasser schwimmen zu sehen.
> Sowas ist eben kein Teich....sondern ein Aquarium....das hat mit Natur wenig zu tun.
> Ein Teich sollte schon eine minnimale Naturnähe aufweisen Matz




Hallo Matz.

was hast Du vor deinen Augen, 
einen verschlammten Karpfenmastteich mit Zu und Ablauf?

Sieh Dir mal ein nicht von Menschen versautes natürliches Gewässer mit Karpfen an, 
leider findet man diese nur noch selten und sind in der Regel Naturschutzgebiete.

Diese Gewässer sind oft so klar wie in Aquarien.

Natürlich gibt es auch Schlamm in dem sich aber noch Leben befindet und den Karpfen zum Teil ernährt.
Setzt er gelegentlich einen Köddel ab so findet er ihn in den Weiten des Sees kaum wieder. 


Was aber gibt es in einem Gartenteich?

Oft nur Folie die schon mehrfach abgelutscht wurde und deinem Rat zur Folge, 
auf dem Boden überwiegend hochkonzentriert die Exkremente der letzten Wochen od. Monate.

Dieses hat mit Natürlichkeit nichts mehr, es versaut das Wasser und führt am Ende zu dem
Zitat: Tausend Pülverchen, Wässerchen, Pümpchen und sonstiges Beiwerk, das nebenbei einen grossen Haufen Kohle kosten kann.

Das natürlichste für die Fischhaltung im Gartenteich ist gesundes Wasser
durch viele Pflanzen genügend Bodensubstrat und eine Filterung (Pumpe am Boden) die die Kacke schnellstmöglich vor der Zersetzung aus dem Lebensraum der Tiere befördert.

Mit etwas Geduld gibt es den positiven Nebeneffekt, 
einen kristallklaren Teich ohne Lebensgrundlage für __ Parasiten.  


@ alle
Pumpen, Filter, Schläuche und Rohre sind so zu positionieren, 
das bei Undichtigkeit das Wasser immer in den Teich zurück fließt.

.


----------



## gartenmatz (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hallo 

Also mal sehen......



> was hast Du vor deinen Augen,
> einen verschlammten Karpfenmastteich mit Zu und Ablauf?



Nein......ohne Ablauf
Zeig mir einen klaren Naturteich in dem dauerhaft Karpfen leben.



> Sieh Dir mal ein nicht von Menschen versautes natürliches Gewässer mit Karpfen an,
> leider findet man diese nur noch selten und sind in der Regel Naturschutzgebiete.
> 
> Diese Gewässer sind oft so klar wie in Aquarien.



Ein Weiher mit natürlichem Fischbesatz umgeben von Mischwald in unseren Breiten.
Zeige mir einen einzigen....Naturschutzgebiet oder nicht , der mehr als 2 Tage im Jahr klares Wasser hat.

Sowas findest du vielleicht unterhalb der Alpen..... dort wo das Wasser noch nährstoffarm ist...in Gewässern mit stetigem Zulauf von oberhalb der Baumgrenze.
Und dort ist in der Regel die Forelle der Karpfen.



> Natürlich gibt es auch Schlamm in dem sich aber noch Leben befindet und den Karpfen zum Teil ernährt.
> Setzt er gelegentlich einen Köddel ab so findet er ihn in den Weiten des Sees kaum wieder.


Genau das ist ja mein Reden.....ein natürlicher Fischbesatz ohne Zufütterung.........und nicht im Schnitt 1,5m Mörderkoi auf 100l Wasser. 
Sowas funktioniert.........gibt aber immer noch kein klares Wasser im Karpfenteich in dem  ALLE eingetragenen Nährstoffe verstoffwechselt werden müssen weil kein Pülverchen und kein Pümpchen oder Skimmerchen dabei hilft.
Das Wasser ist gesund.....aber nicht klar..... ich kenne keines und ich kenne viele.

Klares Teichwasser gibt es NUR mit Technik ..... genau wie klares Aq wasser






> Was aber gibt es in einem Gartenteich?
> 
> Oft nur Folie die schon mehrfach abgelutscht wurde und deinem Rat zur Folge,
> auf dem Boden überwiegend hochkonzentriert die Exkremente der letzten Wochen od. Monate.



Exkremente der letzten Wo oder Monate von viel zu vielen Fischen, die mit viel zu viel Futter und möglicherweise mit Medikamenten am Sterben gehindert werden..........
Aquarium eben......




> Das natürlichste für die Fischhaltung im Gartenteich ist gesundes Wasser
> durch viele Pflanzen genügend Bodensubstrat und eine Filterung (Pumpe am Boden) die die Kacke schnellstmöglich vor der Zersetzung aus dem Lebensraum der Tiere befördert.
> 
> Mit etwas Geduld gibt es den positiven Nebeneffekt,
> einen kristallklaren Teich ohne Lebensgrundlage für __ Parasiten.



Ich hab nix gegen einen schönen Fischteich der funktioniert, in dem alles aufeinander eingestellt ist, die Filterung , der Gasaustausch, Ozon ...pipapo....und wasweiss ich.

aber......

sowas halt eben bitte nicht "natürlich" nennen oder gar "Biotop"
Es Ist ein künstlich geschaffener und künstlich erhaltener Lebensraum für 1-3 Arten, die absolut dominant sind und in dem viele natürlich vorkommenden Arten unerwünscht sind und entweder gefressen oder sonstwie unterdrückt werden......sei es Flora oder Fauna. 

Ein Fischteich dieser Prägung ist ein Kunstprodukt , das nur eine Natur wiederspiegelt .......
nämlich die seines Erbauers.


und darum jedem das seine....aber bitte nicht mit "natürlich"  verwechseln.


Matz


----------



## pema (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Also,

wenn ich auch keinen blassen Schimmer von Teichpumpen etc.pp. habe - in einem kann ich Matz auf jeden Fall zustimmen: ich habe noch nie einen natürlichen Teich gesehen, der eine größere Sichttiefe als - nun ja - vielleicht 20cm hatte. Ausgenommen Staustufen von Bergbächen. Und unter natürlichen Teichen verstehe ich nicht Karpfenzuchtbecken
petra


----------



## lollo (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hallo,

na, na, na, auch wenn man noch keinen gesehen hat, gibt es diese doch. 
Und Fische, sowie auch Seerosen, ich denke beides ausgesetzt, gibt es beides in diesem Naturteich.

         
Da stimmen einfach alle Wasserparameter, Sichttiefe bis zum Grund.

Um auch zum ursprünglichem Thema etwas anzumerken, ich habe meine Pumpe auf ca.40cm stehen, hat was mit der Sicherheit des Leerlaufens zu tun.


----------



## gartenmatz (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hallo......

Das ist ein wirklich schöner Teich ... 

und offensichtlich klar.



> Und Fische, sowie auch Seerosen, ich denke beides ausgesetzt, gibt es beides in diesem Naturteich.



Hast du Gründelfische gesehen ?  Also Karpfen und sowas in der Art?
__ Moderlieschen und Rotaugen machen kein trübes Wasser.....

Matz


----------



## gartenmatz (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

QUOTE]Alles unter 5 000 Liter je Stunde wird ein Rinnsaal mit grosser Erwärmung und Verdunstung. Ob es bei entsprechender Bachspeisung gut ist den Teichinhalt je Stunde 2-3 mal umzuwälzen weis ich nicht...[/QUOTE]

Nur zum Verständnis..........willst du damit sagen, dass je weniger Wasser durch den Bachlauf fliesst die Verdunstung um so grösser wird ?
Wenn ja........dann kann ich da nicht folgen.....Wie soll das gehen ?.

Was die Umwälzung angeht so hast du sicher recht , dass 2-3 mal umwälzen in der Stunde viel zu viel ist....... nur wie rechnest du das?
Selbst mit der von dir als zu gross empfundenen 5000er wirst du einen 20m3 Teich kaum 2 mal in der Stunde umwälzen können.

@ Angelika....

  auch wenn du möglicheweise noch sauer bist wegen meiner Polterei von letztens .......
  Den Bachlauf, der ja eher eine Kaskade darstellt sieht schon ein wenig aus als wäre er vom   Himmel gefallen... hätte einen schönen Krater geschlagen, der dir dann voll Wasser gelaufen ist 
( nicht böse sein )
Ich versuche jetzt konstruktiv zu sein....
also...

Die Kaskade eignet sich leider nicht sehr als Filter aus genannten Gründen....( Dauerlauf, und eben das gestalterische Problem dass er einfach zu gross ist.

wenn mich jemand frage würde wie ich das bauen soll, so dass es funktioniert würde ich folgendes tun.......ändere deinen Bachlauf dahingehend, dass du alle Filtermaterialien rausnimmst,
die untere Stufe schliesse vorne ab wie die anderen damit dir das Wasser stehenbleibt und auch bei der unteren Stufe überlaufen muss.
dann hast du 3 Kammern wenn ich das Bild richtig in Erinnerung habe.
von diesen 3 Kammern würde ich die oberen beiden üppig mit Unterwasserpflanzen besetzen da sie wahrscheinlich tief genug sind.
Diese Pflanzen kannst du ohne Bodengund so zusammengebunden wie du sie kaufen kannst da reintun und du hast immer Sauerstofflieferanten und Nachschub für deinen Teich und den kleinen Filtergraben, den ich als Nächstes bauen würde....und zwar links hinter dem Hauptteich.
Warum?
1.  ein Pflanzenfilter ist..wenn man den Platz dazu hat...die erste Wahl was Kosten und Pflegeaufwand angeht.
2.  Du brauchst den Aushub um das Gelände um deinen Bachlauf etwas anzuheben damit er nicht mehr so dominant ist.  Die damit entstehenden Flächen und Schrägen kannst du mit allem bepflanzen was den Standort verträgt.

Kurzer Schwenk zum Bachlauf.
Die untere Stufe....also die die man am meisten sieht würde ich mit schönen Steinen verengen und Splitt in die Zwischenräume streuen. da hinein stellst du dir ein paar wirklich schöne Wasserpflanzen OHNE Substrat in Gitterkörbe die du im Filtergraben überwintern kannst.
Den Bachlauf musst du im Winter eh ausräumen und abdecken weil er dir ansonsten allein vom gefrierenden Niederschlagswasser auseinanderfliegt.

Wenn da dann auf eine breite von ca 1 m in der Mitte die 5000 liter runterplätschern und du auf der anderen Seite des Teiches einen kleinen Unterwasserscheinwerfer in Richtung Kaskade schräg nach oben stellst ........ Es gibt mittlerweiler herrvorragende Warmlicht led Lampen mit 3 Watt da reichen 2 Stück um am Abend die Oberflächenreflektionen im hinteren Grundstücksbereich zu sehen.



So....  ich muss mal noch ne kKleinigkeit arbeiten aber der Rest folgt in nicht zu ferner Zukunft.... wenn er dich interessiert.


Matz


----------



## lollo (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*



gartenmatz schrieb:


> Hast du Gründelfische gesehen ?


Hallo,

Ja leider, den immer wieder in solchen Gewässern anzutreffenden __ Goldfisch.  

Zur Laichsaison der __ Kröten, muss man beim Laufen aufpassen wo man auftritt, so beliebt ist der Teich.


----------



## Aal (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*



Sternenstaub schrieb:


> hey Jörg
> auch wenn du mir nicht glaubst aber der Wasserbehälter oben am Anfang des Falls ist Filter und da ist eine grobe grüne Matte zwei etwas feinere blaue Schwämme und zwei Fliesmatten drin und im Moment mache ich die jeden Tag sauber um die Algen los zuwerden. mein Teich hat eine Größe von 4,5X5,2 m und ist 1,2 m tief
> und die Fische werden nicht gefüttert
> 
> ...



Hallo Angelika

hast eine schöne Anlage, aber ......

ich muß fast allem was Matz geschrieben hat, recht geben  

Meine Vorstellung von naturnahem Bachlauf und hieraus gespeistem Teich mit Fischbesatz sieht etwas anders aus als Deine Vorstellungen. Ich habe im Laufe der letzen 4 Jahre einen 70 m³ Teich gebaut der durch einen 25m³ Bio-Bachlauf gereinigt wird. 
Falls es dich interessiert schaue dir meine Alben hierzu an.

Für das umsetzen Deiner Ideen alles gute u. lasse etwas von ihnen sehen.

Gruß aus der Eifel vom __ Aal


----------



## Sternenstaub (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wo gehört die Pumpe hin?*

Hallo __ Aal,
im Mom.sind wir bei umbauarbeiten an der Kaskade kann selbst noch nicht viel zu sagen da mein Göttergatte seinen eigenen Kopf hat also selbst erstmal sehen muß was sich da anbahnt aber wenn es soweit ist kommen bestimmt Bilder.
LG Angelika


----------

